
Apple Watch vs. Android Wear: Why all other smartwatches suck for women - MBCook
https://m.imore.com/apple-gets-it-right-why-android-wear-sucks-for-women
======
Zelizz
One more reason to be sad about the demise of Pebble :'(

------
vanattab
This feels like an apple PR piece.

~~~
KGIII
Given the URL, I'd expect some bias. It seems to be more about fashion than
about function. I have small wrists but like a larger watch face.

